# Lets Exercise



## Infinatrix (Jan 22, 2009)

I might as well try this online journal thing. Who knows? It might help me with everyone's advice.

Week 1
8:30 of running
Hammer Curls - 2 sets of 20             
                     1 set of 10

Concentration Curls - 1 set of 20
                             1 set of 10                                        

Over head Triceps Extension - 1 set of 20

Shoulders ( I forgot what they are called but you raise the dumbbells up until they are parallel to the floor) - 1 set of 11

Dumbbell Floor Bench - 1 set of 11    
Curls - 1 set of 25                         
Bicycle Curls - 1 set of 25            
Leg Tucks - 1 set of 25                
Frog Squats - 1 set of 25                    
Dumbbell Floor Fly - 1 set of 11
Obliques - 1 set of 25
Leg Raises - 1 set of 25
Lunges - 1 set of 25
Planks - 2 sets of 40 seconds

Good - Starting to form quads . Stomach is getting harder and moving inwards . I can see my obliques forming .

Bad - Legs hurt from leg exercises  and planks hurt way to much 

Please post any additional exercises I can do and any improvement I can make. Plus Should I mix it up or train one muscle then the next and then the next? In other words should I do all Bicep, then all Triceps, and then all abs or some Biceps, then some Triceps, then some abs and just continue that repetition?


----------



## Infinatrix (Jan 31, 2009)

*Week 2*

9:40 of running
Hammer Curls - 1 set of 10
Concentration Curls - 1 set of 10 
Bicep Curls  - 1 set of 10
Standing Zottman Dumbbell Curls - 1 set of 10
Over head Triceps Extension - 1 set of 10
Standing Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 10
Standing Two Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 5
One Arm Front Deltoid Dumbbell Raises- 1 set of 12
Dumbbell Floor Fly - 1 set of 12
Dumbbell Floor Bench - 1 set of 12 
Curls - 1 set of 30 
Bicycle Curls - 1 set of 30 
Leg Tucks - 1 set of 30
Obliques - 1 set of 30
Leg Raises - 1 set of 30
Frog Squats - 1 set of 30 
Lunges - 1 set of 30
Planks - 1 set of 40 seconds


----------



## sexy_animal (Jan 31, 2009)

It sounds like you would benefit from reading the stickies and forming a game plan.

Why don't you post what your goals are and maybe we can help you figure out how to get there.

Peace!


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I need Abs, bigger biceps ( I have diet part down, just help me with the workout), i need to form triceps and shoulder muscles ( they r there only when i flex, i need to lose the flab and the last goal is losing the wad of fat on my legs. Please post any aerobic exercises that can help me.


----------



## Built (Feb 2, 2009)

You don't appear to be clear on the concept. You are unlikely to trim flab while building muscle, and you are unlikely to build muscle while trimming flab.

What is your diet?


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 3, 2009)

Regular stuff, eat protein 2 hours before workout. No supplements are anything. Plus I do abs and muscles separately, so I guess that shouldn't be a problem. Abs and other exercises (without any weights) 6 times a week and muscles only 4 times a week.


----------



## Built (Feb 3, 2009)

"Regular stuff" means nothing to me. 
FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal
calories
grams protein, carb and fat.

PS abs aren't muscles?


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 6, 2009)

Well.how bout this..abs are not top priority. So If i should train them on other days then OK.....


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 9, 2009)

*New schedule*

Hammer Curls - 1 set of 10
Concentration Curls - 1 set of 10
Bicep Curls - 1 set of 10
Standing Zottman Dumbbell Curls - 1 set of 7
Over head Triceps Extension - 1 set of 10
Standing Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 10
Standing Two Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 3
One Arm Front Deltoid Dumbbell Raises- 1 set of 10
Dumbbell Floor Fly - 1 set of 10
Dumbbell Floor Bench - 1 set of 10
Curls - 1 set of 15
Bicycle Curls - 1 set of 15
Leg Tucks - 1 set of 15
Obliques - 1 set of 15
Leg Raises - 1 set of 15
Frog Squats - 1 set of 15
Lunges - 1 set of 15
Planks - 1 set of 35 seconds

I know this is a weird change but I want to start off fresh now that I know the different type of workouts. What sucks is, I currently have a broken treadmill and I am too lazy to run outside.  Can anyone recommend a treadmill? Preferably it should be from Modell's, since that is where I would like to buy it.


----------



## Built (Feb 9, 2009)

Why is running on a treadmill important to you?

Your workouts leave much to be desired.


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

I just love running, not for muscle or anything just for fun I guess. Right now its still ice outside so I wanted a treadmill. Plus, thanks for the advice so far Built.


----------



## Built (Feb 10, 2009)

Infinitrix, you need to do some reading so you can define your goals and then set out a plan to achieve them.

Right now your goals and your plans are all over the place.


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, all you guys are over 20 and I'm still in my teens! I just want to experiment and see what works for me. I'll keep the current schedule I have now. Even if it does take a long time for change, gradual is better than immediate. In other words Built, I will keep this schedule and build upon it, adding new exercises and reps. If you can please help since that site you gave me, Webfit was a real help. THXZ!!


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

*Permanent Schedule WEEK 1*

1st Interval

Hammer Curls - 1 set of 10
Concentration Curls - 1 set of 10
Bicep Curls - 1 set of 10
Standing Zottman Dumbbell Curls - 1 set of 7
Over head Triceps Extension - 1 set of 10
Standing Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 10
Standing Two Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 5
* freehand exercise

2nd Interval

One Arm Front Deltoids Dumbbell Raises- 1 set of 12
Dumbbell Floor Fly - 1 set of 12
Dumbbell Floor Bench - 1 set of 12
* freehand exercise

Interval 3

* freehand Exercise

* Freehand meaning no weights. they consists of
Push ups - 1 set of 12
Curls - 1 set of 15
Bicycle Curls - 1 set of 15
Leg Tucks - 1 set of 15
Obliques - 1 set of 15
Leg Raises - 1 set of 15
Frog Squats - 1 set of 15
Lunges - 1 set of 15
Planks - 1 set of 35 seconds

Haven't really changed anything this week. Following Built's advice to set a permanent routine, slowly changing what I need and prioritizing what I want to get accomplished. I divided my workout into 3 intervals. Doing doing them 3 days in a row but always taking a full day off after 2 or 3 intervals.


----------



## Built (Feb 10, 2009)

Bud, I have some stuff on my blog that might help you get up to speed a bit.

How about you do some reading, formulate a plan, then post up your game plan for critique?

Got Built? » Open Source Fitness - Get started here
Start at the top and work your way down.


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks again built. What do you think of my new schedule? I started reading a little and got this as a result. I am currently working on Muscle hypertrophy. I'll do that for a good 6 weeks. Making sure I alternate every two cycles. I'm a little confused on dieting. There is so much to consider but I guess after a little experimenting, I should be able to find the right one for me.

Another question.........should I do all of one muscle exercise in a row or mix it up a bit? For example, all bicep, all triceps, all pectorals or bicep, triceps, shoulder, bicep, shoulder, triceps?


----------



## Built (Feb 10, 2009)

Please read my blog and get back to me.


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure.......I'm reading.


----------



## Infinatrix (Feb 24, 2009)

*Week 2*

1st Interval

Hammer Curls - 1 set of 12
                      1 set of 4
Concentration Curls - 1 set of 12
                              1 set of 4
Bicep Curls - 1 set of 12
                   1 set fo 4
Standing Zottman Dumbbell Curls - 1 set of 8
Over head Triceps Extension - 1 set of 12
                                          1 set of 4
Standing Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 8
Standing Two Arm Dumbbell Extensions - 1 set of 3
* freehand exercise

2nd Interval

One Arm Front Deltoids Dumbbell Raises- 1 set of 12
                                                       1 set of 4
Dumbbell Floor Fly - 1 set of 12
                           1 set of 4
Dumbbell Floor Bench - 1 set of 6
* freehand exercise

Interval 3

* freehand Exercise

* Freehand meaning no weights. they consists of
Push ups - 1 set of 16
Curls - 1 set of 16
Bicycle Curls - 1 set of 16
Leg Tucks - 1 set of 16
Obliques - 1 set of 16
Leg Raises - 1 set of 16
Frog Squats - 1 set of 18
Lunges - 1 set of 18
Planks - 1 set of 45 seconds


----------

